
Anand Giridharadas on the fallacy of billionaire philanthropy - fmihaila
https://www.ft.com/content/3729c71e-2419-11e9-8ce6-5db4543da632#myft:saved-articles:page
======
webmobdev
If the root of his theory is that people should be supporting and turning to
the government more, to empower their rights, then I agree.

Especially when we consider the strong Anerican narrative on how tech
companies like Google, Microsoft, Apple, Facebook etc. are "fighting" the US
government against weakening encryption (for example) or for more data
privacy. Or how Apple is so great for not harvesting our personal data. Where
as the truth is that they are all slowly squeezing out more and more of our
personal data (yes, even Apple).

EU has set the right tone with their data privacy laws and India too is
deliberating on how to frame these laws. More of us need to contact our
legislators and voice our concerns regarding the things that we don't like
rather than doing nothing with the delusion that some corporate will be our
saviour.

------
alkibiades
i fail to be impressed. he doesn’t sound any different than any other
progressive person.

------
whydoyoucare
Paywalled!

~~~
fmihaila
[https://outline.com/pc443m](https://outline.com/pc443m)

------
Supermancho
I wouldn't find the the Gates' Foundation so morally bankrupt, if they used
the money to make some attempt at political change...like term limits, or
corporate accountability or anything that wasn't a veiled statement of "I got
rich monopolizing and strong arming, so I could choose who should benefit
afterward".

